# Artichoke heart ideas?



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

i mean the jarred kind. i was thinking of dumping a jar over lettuce, but what else? any good ideas? thank you.


----------



## pdswife (May 16, 2005)

How about this??

Spinach Artichoke Dip 
10 pkg. frozen chopped spinach, thawed,drained and squeezed dry
2 6 oz. jars marinated artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 c. mayonnaise
12 oz. cream cheese, softened
2 T. lemon juice
1 c. parmesan cheese, grated

.

Directions:
Preheat oven to 375.
Combine all ingredients, stirring well.
Spoon into a lightly greased 11 x 7 baking dish.
Sprinkle with 1 c. fine, dry bread crumbs.
Bake for 25 min. Serve with crackers or French bread.







Spinach Artichoke Dip

Description:
Here's artichokes number two.   This is my all time favorite artichoke dip.   It's thicker and heavier than your usual spinach dips but I think that's what gives it character.   It never fails that this is the first thing to disappear and I always get asked for the recipe.

Ingredients:
10oz pkg frozen spinach, thawed and drained well
2 6oz jars marinated artichoke hearts, undrained
3 lg cloves of garlic, chopped
8oz cream cheese
1 cup Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup mayonaisse
2 Tbs lemon juice
1 1/2 cup dry bread crumbs

Directions:
Mix all ingredients together and bake at 375 for 25 mins.   Serve warm with crackers, melba toast, etc.


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

yummmm,hon.sounds delicious!


----------



## GB (May 16, 2005)

Great with pasta and some capers and evoo and a little lemon even.

I love eating them right out of the jar  

Awesome in salads. Great in Risotto. The list goes on and on.


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

geebs,sounds yummy!


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2005)

here's a recipe with jarred artichoke hearts that I posted a little while ago - 

* Italian Country Chicken TNT
3 Tbsp olive oil*
*1 large onion, cut into eighths*
*2 garlic cloves, minced*
*1 lb. boneless chicken breasts, cut into thin strips*
*salt and pepper*
*1-1/2 (6oz. each) jars of undrained marinated artichoke hearts*
*1 (7oz.) jar roasted red bell peppers, undrained*
*1/2 c. sliced black olives, drained*
*3/4 lb. tricolor fusilli, cooked, drained and still hot*
*Fresh grated parmesan*

*Heat oil in heavy large skillet over medium heat.*
*Add onion and garlic and cook till almost clear stirring occasionally, about 8 minutes. Add chicken and stir till meat is cooked through (about 5-7 min). Mix in artichoke hearts, peppers and olives. Heat through. Season with salt and pepper if desired. Pour over pasta and mix thoroughly. Sprinkle parmesan on top of each individual serving bowl.*


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

thanks, jkath! yummmmm.


----------



## pdswife (May 16, 2005)

That sounds wonderful jkath and very pretty too.

The first time I read through the recipe I read 
salt and pepper as SAND PAPER....  think I need a nap??  LOL


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2005)

I am still laughing at the Sand Paper!

The best part of that recipe is that you can change it around so easily, to suit whatever you have on hand. That, and the only "fresh" thing to buy is the chicken and parmesan. Everything is in the cupboard or in a bin (onions)


----------



## Dove (May 16, 2005)

Cold Artichoke Salad
1 package of Chicken Rice-a-roni
3 green onions
1/2 green pepper diced
2 6oz. jars of marinated artichokes
1/4 teaspoon of curry
1/2 cup of mayonaise.

cook rice and directed on package but omit the butter
Remove from heat and cool

Add green pepper and onions to rice

Drain and cut up artichokes and save juice

Add curry powder, juice and mayonaise and mix well

Add dressing to rice mixture along with artichokes hearts.
Chill
Tried and true..


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

thanks so much, dove. sounds YUMMY! i hate rice but i know i'd luv any recipe you offered, so this is a recipe i will DEFINATELY try!


----------



## Dove (May 16, 2005)

Luvs..This came from a dear friend of mine so I know it is good but if you don't like rice...then it might not be one you would want to try.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 21, 2005)

Add them to an Italian style pasta salad it make a good omelet filling made with cream cheese and tarragon,antipasti plate.


----------

